# TTM?



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

few people i know have raved about it but there not proper bodybuilders they just do a course of roids if someone they know offer it to them.. anyone know what it is ive never heard of it.. could it be test, tren and something else


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Test Tren Mast 

Length of esters will depend on the lab.


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

test /tren /masteron, apparently its a great stack. not run it myself tho so only going by what ive heard.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Test, Tren and Masteron

Its a good mix for a cutting cycle


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

LIKING THIS!!!  i will defintily look into this when ive got my diet down to a T and training is all sorted.. never tried masteron though.. light or harsh AAS??


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

shane22 said:


> LIKING THIS!!!  i will defintily look into this when ive got my diet down to a T and training is all sorted.. never tried masteron though.. light or harsh AAS??


mast is very light mate, doesnt produce hardly any sides IMO, i just finished a 500mg test e and 600 mast e cycle and saw no visible sides what so ever.

Banging gear, makes you drier, harder for sure.

Test in the TTM for libido,sex drive etc, tren for the fat burning, hardening, vascularity, pump, size, and masteron to give that whole hard overall effect.

providing your diet and cardio are in place this synergistic mix can have profound effects on body size and composition.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

My experience with TTM wasn't so good.

Tren gave me progoestrogen gyno and the Mast started to thin my hair significantly.

Body wise then the results where good but sides wise is a BIG no no for me


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> My experience with TTM wasn't so good.
> 
> Tren gave me progoestrogen gyno and the Mast started to thin my hair significantly.
> 
> Body wise then the results where good but sides wise is a BIG no no for me


Good point Gman, sorry forgot to say mast is obviously a DHT based compound, so those who are prone/suffer MPB shouldnt consider DHT based compounds.

im going bald lol... gonna happen sometime, might aswell go for the jason statham look sooner rather than later eh? 

Re: Gman did you run caber on tren to stop prolactin issues>?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i am receding at the front and have been since i was 18. i done 2 years worth of roids starting 19 n half years old (please dont lecture) and obviously due to MPB becasue dad and gdad have same hair line eventually il be the same but never did i lose any more in those 2 years than was 18 and im still the same now 22 n half years old. strange i would of thought they affected it alot more because its obvious im prone to MPB.. ive done quite a fair bit of dbol, test cyp, equipoise, deca, test prop, sustanon, test 450. i havent touched any steroids for over a year now and i am considering TTM in next few months, i suppose its a touch n go whether my hair goes or not?? anyone else with this???


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

shane22 said:


> i am receding at the front and have been since i was 18. i done 2 years worth of roids starting 19 n half years old (please dont lecture) and obviously due to MPB becasue dad and gdad have same hair line eventually il be the same but never did i lose any more in those 2 years than was 18 and im still the same now 22 n half years old. strange i would of thought they affected it alot more because its obvious im prone to MPB.. ive done quite a fair bit of dbol, test cyp, equipoise, deca, test prop, sustanon, test 450. i havent touched any steroids for over a year now and i am considering TTM in next few months, i suppose its a touch n go whether my hair goes or not?? anyone else with this???


take the risk or dont mate, tren is harsh on hair, so is mast, and test, lol... so.. if you want hair, or muscle it boils down to. I think we all know which one you want 

No but seriously, if you understand the risks and your prepared for possible sacrifice then do it, otherwise consider elsewhere.

Hahah also anyone who says, im 19.5 years, 22.5 years old lol is clearly very young, mate, your 22, or 23...... not 22.5.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> My experience with TTM wasn't so good.
> 
> Tren gave me progoestrogen gyno and the Mast started to thin my hair significantly.
> 
> Body wise then the results where good but sides wise is a BIG no no for me


Same for me, It made my body look nice, if u ignored my nipples, and all the hair that has fallen out my head onto it lol!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

im 22 now i was very ignorant when first got in a gym 3 years ago. i was skinny and gave it 3 months of training in the gym and fell in with the wrong crowd who offered me this n that and very stupidly accepted and enjoyed the gains i was making straight away... done em for 2 years doing what ever i cud get hold off. not payin no attention im so lucky i never had no bad sides or have anything happen to me.. im bk in the gym after a year out now. and doing everything properly with diet and better trainin schedule and researching EVERYTHING possible..

HMMMM MUSCLE OR HAIR ??? tough decision lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Good point Gman, sorry forgot to say mast is obviously a DHT based compound, so those who are prone/suffer MPB shouldnt consider DHT based compounds.
> 
> im going bald lol... gonna happen sometime, might aswell go for the jason statham look sooner rather than later eh?
> 
> Re: Gman did you run caber on tren to stop prolactin issues>?


I ran prami which sorted it out but along with tren my sleep pattern was awful which is another side effect of tren = night sweats!!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

shane22 said:


> im 22 now i was very ignorant when first got in a gym 3 years ago. i was skinny and gave it 3 months of training in the gym and fell in with the wrong crowd who offered me this n that and very stupidly accepted and enjoyed the gains i was making straight away... done em for 2 years doing what ever i cud get hold off. not payin no attention im so lucky i never had no bad sides or have anything happen to me.. im bk in the gym after a year out now. and doing everything properly with diet and better trainin schedule and researching EVERYTHING possible..
> 
> HMMMM MUSCLE OR HAIR ??? tough decision lol


Did you run pct mate throughout your cycle history?

keep it simple mate, unless your really not breaking a serious plateau then you dont really need tren mate IMO. Its a powerful compound, shuts you down very hard, and has very horrible sides.

A simple test e, mast e, and tbol would be a good lean cycle.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

NOPE i was a proper prat. i was really lucky to have not got hardly any sides. apart from the high sex drive which i would call a side to be honest lol.

i think your right about the tren, theres no need. i was considering tri tren to. im just worried about water weight from the test unless i take test prop ?? whats tbol


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

shane22 said:


> NOPE i was a proper prat. i was really lucky to have not got hardly any sides. apart from the high sex drive which i would call a side to be honest lol.
> 
> i think your right about the tren, theres no need. i was considering tri tren to. im just worried about water weight from the test unless i take test prop ?? *whats tbol*


You could really easily look this up, im not going to bother explaining.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Shreds said:


> You could really easily look this up, im not going to bother explaining.


lol woops sorry m8, im a newbie. forgot people didnt like others wasting there online time hahahaha


----------

